# Nissan QR25 SE-R Spec V Cold Air Intake ???



## dj_dutch (Feb 9, 2006)

i have a question the 03 Nissan QR25 SE-R Spec V what intake gives the most HP to the engine with the air by pass and what is that piece on the intake that has the sensor in it, this is hopefully my first good Mod car please help


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

Nismo makes the best cold air intake for the SE-R. Also the Nismo kit comes with the water by-pass valve in the kit.

Go here:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1234_150_421_508_528&products_id=80

Nissan GOD


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

dj_dutch said:


> i have a question the 03 Nissan QR25 SE-R Spec V what intake gives the most HP to the engine with the air by pass and *what is that piece on the intake that has the sensor in it*, this is hopefully my first good Mod car please help


the mass air flow sensor??


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Nissan GOD said:


> Nismo makes the best cold air intake for the SE-R. Also the Nismo kit comes with the water by-pass valve in the kit.
> 
> Go here:
> http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1234_150_421_508_528&products_id=80
> ...


Here is the same intake for $215, that is about $35 cheaper.

http://www.nissanparts4less.com/en_US/


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nissan GOD said:


> Nismo makes the best cold air intake for the SE-R. Also the Nismo kit comes with the water by-pass valve in the kit.
> 
> Go here:
> http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1234_150_421_508_528&products_id=80
> ...


By-pass valves are for hovercrafts. The NISMO is a good unit but overpriced. The AEM is well made, however I personally feel the HotShot has the best craftsmenship of all.


----------

